# Per Java zu Handy connecten



## freeze (22. Okt 2004)

Also zuerst möchte ich mal ein großes "Hallo" an das Forum richten.

So nun zum Problem, und zwar habe ich zwei Nokia-Handys, die haben beide unterschiedliche Software um die Telefonnummern von der Simkarte zu speichern, das problem dabei ist das ich ein Handy von einem alten Betreiber habe, und ein neues von einem neuen Betreiber. Und die sind jeweils nur mit den Simkarten des jeweiligen Betreibers zu verwenden.

Nun wollte ich ein Java-Programm schreiben, das mir von einem Handy die adressen in eine XML-Datei schreibt, und von der XML-Datei lesen kann und in das andere Handy einspielen kann.

Ich hoffe es versteht jeder was ich meine.
Kann mir diesbezüglich vielleicht jemand helfen

Vielen Dank im Voraus
MfG freeze


----------



## Guest (24. Okt 2004)

Kann mir den keiner helfen?  

Lg freeze


----------



## pogo (25. Okt 2004)

was hast du für Möglichkeiten, eine Verbindung zwischen den Handies herzustellen?


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Okt 2004)

Die sicherlich einfachere Möglichkeit ist das ganze per Datenkabel über den PC zu machen.
Für Siemens Handys kann man das wunderbar mit der Software VisSie bewerkstelligen, welche Software es da für Nokia Handys gibt, keine Ahnung.

Ansonsten kann man ebenfalls leichter eine Software für den PC schreiben und per AT Kommandos an die Telefonbucheinträge kommen. So geht das jedenfalls bei Siemens.


----------



## freeze (28. Okt 2004)

Hallo, 

danke für die Antworten,

also ich habe nur die Möglichkeit mich per Irda zu den Handys zu connecten. und anschließend würde ich halt gerne alle Telefonbucheinträge herunterladen und in eine Datei schreiben.

Lg freeze


----------



## bernd (5. Nov 2004)

Mit VisSie geht das auch über IrDa!!!!
Brauchst du nur eine Virtuelle Schnittstelle!


----------

